# 12 key questions for young athletes



## Lisa (Apr 9, 2006)

I came across this PDF file format from our local Sport organization.  In it are 12 key questions to ask young athletes in regards to their training and competitions on how to keep a positive aspect to succeed and achieve their goals.  I found the article insightful and I believe could be a good outline for coaches prepping students for competition or testings.  Have a look and give me your thoughts. 

ARTICLE


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 10, 2006)

Good stuff.  Going to print that and take it to my wifes Dojang.  Also sending to a friend that runs a gymnastics school.

Jeff


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Apr 10, 2006)

"Are you having fun?"


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 10, 2006)

Very good article, Thanks Lisa
Terry


----------



## Lisa (Apr 10, 2006)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> "Are you having fun?"



?huh?


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 11, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> ?huh?


 
I took his comment to mean that perhaps you should also ask the athlete's are you having fun?


----------



## Lisa (Apr 11, 2006)

Ping898 said:
			
		

> I took his comment to mean that perhaps you should also ask the athlete's are you having fun?



Oh, okay! 

LOL!  Sorry it was late and the mind wasn't working like it should!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 11, 2006)

excellent article.  i'm going to pass it out at my staff meeting this week.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, it was a suggested question...perhaps to vague.  Overall a good article though.  Simply having fun or now will tell more than most I believe...


----------

